# مشاريع تخرج



## mohamedkaouh (5 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا بجد بستفيد من المنتدى ده كتير لان المواضيع بتاعته جميله ومتنوعه وفيها فوايد كتير وبالذات للطلاب لذلك فكرت في فكرة وضع مشاريع عليه سواء كانت تخرج او حتى فكره لاي حد مش لازم يكون نفذها بس في نفس الوقت مبنيه على فكر علمي لان فيه غيره ممكن يحاول ينفذها او مثلا برده لو فيه حد عنده تعديل على جهاز طبي او حتى فكرة جهاز جديد لان ممكن غيره يكون عنده المقدره انه يوصل فكرته لشركه (عربيه طبعا زي ما اشارة في موضوعي سابقا اجهزه طبيه عربيه) او ممكن كمان نفكر احنا (اعضاء المنتدى) في افكار جديده :63: ونتشارك في الاراء مع بعض........
فيا ريت نقدر نحقق الكلام ده, وبطلب من الاداره تثبيت الموضوع ده علشان باذن الله يكون بدايه فعليه لاجهزه طبيه عربيه قريبا جدااااااا :12: 
(وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون) صدق الله العظيم


----------



## Biomedical (9 مارس 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

ليس لدي أي شك في مقدرات المهندسين العرب ونحن جميعا في المنتدى نشجع أي فكرة أو محاولة تصب في خدمة الجميع .

لذى يمكنك أن تتواصل معنا وتشاركنا بما لديك ، وسوف نكون سعداء كثيرا بمشاركة الجميع .

شكرا لك ، و أتمنى لك التوفيق في تحقيق طموحاتك .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## platinum_ouput (9 مارس 2007)

فكرة هايلة ربنا يوفقك


----------



## m.tamim82 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكنكم ان تساعدوني في الحصول على مشروع هندسة طبية كامل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ضياء البيطار (18 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ظاما بعد أنا أقوم على تنفيذ مشروع تخرج يعمل على تحريك ذراع عن طريق تخطيط الدماغ


----------



## ضياء البيطار (18 فبراير 2011)

أرجو من كل الزملاء الذين لديهم أي شي في هذا الموضوع أن يرسل إلي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندالعبدالله (6 مارس 2011)

ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على دراسة الطاقة الشمسية


----------



## ahmad3284 (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم اريد معلومات عن جهاز الطيف اللهبي


----------



## mahmoud amat (9 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمود عماد برزق (17 مارس 2011)

مرحبا 
انا محمود برزق عندي مشروع تخرج عن جهاز تخطيط السمع فارجو مساعدتي فهدا الشي 
وشكرا ....


----------



## البرنـــس (20 مارس 2011)

فكره رائعه


----------



## romance4ever (20 يوليو 2011)

i want someone to help me choose my graduation project


----------



## eng 3bd el hai (20 يوليو 2011)

*يا جماعه انا عايز افكار لمشاريع تخرج خاصه بقسم هندسه الانتاج والتصميم وتكون مشاريع خاصه بالتصميم 
منتظر افكاركم*​


----------



## اسما سليم (18 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم عاوزة مشاريع تخرج للهندسة الاتصالات


----------



## محمود المهداوي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
محتاج مساعده في مشروع تخرج عن جهازال blood gas analyzer مع جزيل الشكر


----------

